# My new Easter Egg



## Anonymous (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is the button I took to Coqui yesterday and the assay report.
99.13%......pretty darn good for using tap water and copperas.


----------



## husker4515 (Apr 12, 2011)

Very Nice :lol:


----------



## glondor (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice Easter egg. Seems you got a good price as well.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 12, 2011)

glondor said:


> Nice Easter egg. Seems you got a good price as well.


Yeh it was a little nerve racking,leaving it there to be tested without me witnessing,but I was happy with the results.BTW that is the first assay I have ever had performed on any of my gold in the 7-8 years I have processed.......of course I've been processing the correct way for only 4 of those years(since the forum opened in 07')...... :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome. I'm 40% on my way to my first ounce. I would love to see such a report for myself. Great job.


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 13, 2011)

Mic :
That is "pretty darn good ". Thanks for posting the report to go with it also.
Ray

PS : What have you been feeding that easter bunny ? A little AR in her water bottle? :lol:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice! 8)


----------



## HAuCl4 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sure it wasn't a golden goose that laid that egg instead?.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2011)

HAuCl4 said:


> Sure it wasn't a golden goose that laid that egg instead?.


Yes it was,and apparently it knows how to keep laying them.


----------

